# Has anyone tried the Battery Grip for Pentax K100D



## Rick@HRHD (Mar 28, 2008)

While searching around I found this Battery Grip for the Pentax K100D 
What concerns me is it takes the 7.2 Li-ion Batteries and the K100D is powered with 6.5 volts 

It has already been stated using Rechargable CRV-3 Cartridges will 
cause problems with the camera 

I do not see these in any stores or listed in the US 
only a direct order fron China ..Company name is OwnUser


----------



## Rick@HRHD (Mar 28, 2008)

Other Picture


----------

